# Poll: April 6-Brantford / April 7-Durham | Which Auction? Or Both?



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Which Auction are you going to? Or are you heading out to both?

The next auction is Saturday April 6, 2013 in Brantford 
& 
Durham is Sunday April 7.

Two in one weekend, Wowwww!


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

which one is better?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going to do my best to go to both.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

azotemia said:


> which one is better?


Both good. Where do you reside?



matti2uude said:


> I'm going to do my best to go to both.


Vote !


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't vote from my phone.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm in Mississauga @ WC & Derry 

Brantford is 83kms from my home

Durham is 85kms from my home

I'll prob do both


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> Both good. Where do you reside?
> 
> Vote !


hwy 10 and queensway


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Which auction?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Who's going? Vote!


----------

